# Escape-Sequenzen in Java \b wird in Konsole falsch dargestellt



## OliI. (2. Okt 2022)

Hallo, man sieht hier, dass in der Console die Zeile 25 mit dem ("Hallo\bWelt");
das \b als leeres Quadrat dargestellt wird. Wie kann man dies verhindern, was muss an den Einstellungen verändert werden?

Nutze das *JDK eclipse 17.0.4.1* neuste Version

MFG


----------



## KonradN (2. Okt 2022)

Die Frage ist, welche Entwicklungsumgebung Du nutzt. Das Konsole-Fenster der Entwicklungsumgebung ist evtl. nicht in der Lage, den Backspace darzustellen.

Die Konsole von IntelliJ stellt es korrekt da, mein Eclipse würde das Zeichen einfach nicht darstellen (Beides am Mac getestet).


----------



## OliI. (2. Okt 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist, welche Entwicklungsumgebung Du nutzt. Das Konsole-Fenster der Entwicklungsumgebung ist evtl. nicht in der Lage, den Backspace darzustellen.
> 
> Die Konsole von IntelliJ stellt es korrekt da, mein Eclipse würde das Zeichen einfach nicht darstellen (Beides am Mac getestet).


Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Wie bereits geschrieben nutzte ich *JDK eclipse 17.0.4.1 *
Ok, dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Entwickler dieses Problem in der Zukunft bearbeiten.


----------



## KonradN (2. Okt 2022)

OliI. hat gesagt.:


> Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Wie bereits geschrieben nutzte ich *JDK eclipse 17.0.4.1 *
> Ok, dann hoffe ich mal, dass die Entwickler dieses Problem in der Zukunft bearbeiten.


Das JDK ist dabei egal - es geht um die Entwicklungsumgebung. Die stellt Dir ja das Konsole-Fenster zur Verfügung. Und das ist nicht wirklich ein Problem. Eine Entwicklungsumgebung hat ein Standard Verhalten. Sehr viel kann man anpassen.

Und Deine Angabe ist auch etwas gemixt - es gibt kein "JDK eclipse 17.0.4.1". Die Eclipse Foundation bietet ein OpenJDK an, welches das Projekt Temurin ist und das unter dem Namen Adoptium vermarktet wird. Da wäre die 17.0.4.1 die aktuelle Version. Das ist aber nur das OpenJDK und das hat nichts zu tun mit der Entwicklungsumgebung und wie diese etwas darstellt. Da wird der Code übersetzt und ausgeführt und da werden dann die Zeichen, so wie Du sie im Programm angegeben hast, ausgegeben. Die Anzeige übernimmt aber dann ja ein anderer Prozess.

Wenn Du meinst, dass Du die Entwicklungsumgebung Eclipse verwendest: Da wäre 2022-09 derzeit die aktuelle Version.

Das Verhalten von der Eclipse Konsole lässt sich oft auch einstellen. So bietet Eclipse (So Du Eclipse verwendest) in den Einstellungen unter Run/Debug -> Console das das Flag "Interpret ASCII control characters". damit ließe sich das etwas steuern.

Es ist also wichtig, dass man die Entwicklungsumgebung, die man nutzt, genau angibt. Man kann dann ggf. paar Einstellungen nennen, die interessant sein können, aber das ist generell alles sehr umfangreich, was die Einstellungen angeht. Daher ist die Frage, in wie weit sowas zielführend ist. Evtl. macht es auch einfach Sinn, bei sowas das Programm einfach richtig auf der Konsole (also ohne Entwicklungsumgebung) auszuführen.


----------

